# Rifle River advice



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Thinking of hitting the Rifle tomorrow for a couple hours. I've driven over it many times, never fished it. I want to fish jigs under bobs, what stretch should I hit?


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Takes time to move from hole to hole the way you want to fish. Just need to put time in see what you like. You need to canoe it then you will see what I mean.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

I guess I'll just hit accesses and bridges from Sage Lk Rd on down till I see something I like...


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

The moderators will not let you name fishing spots on this site. My suggestion is to access the river and do some exploring you might be surprised. If anything the more that you learn the better luck that you will have next time.


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

Is there anyplace to spot two cars? I was going to ask the canoe places if I could leave one there (for a fee) but they don't answer the phone (off-season, I'm guessing).

Does anyone know where there's a place to park?

Thanks


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I got a firsthand report from a buddy, yesterday, that the Rifle was flowing slush. It could be frozen by now. He said he couldn't fish it.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> I got a firsthand report from a buddy, yesterday, that the Rifle was flowing slush. It could be frozen by now. He said he couldn't fish it.


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

It has slush and shelf ice, almost covered at Greenwood rd. It is not done yet but I think next weekends warm up may be one of the last few til it gets froze hard Oh Hi Anish long time no see, Skidway has a inch of ice:lol: just saying...


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

I have been spotting cars on the Rifle a few years now, I do check or cross the river twice a day almost every day. This time of year I am in or on it daily, mainly Greenwood to Klacking creek stretch PM me if car spot is needed.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone ever tried ice fishing on the river by Greenwood Road? I would think that the deeper holes would be a great spot to try


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Just crossed the Rifle on 55. Looks like the slush is gonr . Just a bit of ice on the edges.


----------

